# Retrofitting!!!!!!! Need feedback please!!!!!!!



## Turtle32 (Jul 22, 2010)

I have a 97 2.0 mk3 golf..............and a buddy of mine has a mk5 with the 2.0 fsi turbo with mods.........he is upgrading to a stage 3 turbo........... i was wondering if i cud take his stock turbo and throw it on my motor............i know his setup the turbo is welded to the manifold..........wud theyre be an issue with the manifold just bolting onto my motor?..........or am i aiming for nothing?


----------



## turdhunter (May 9, 2010)

his turbo's exhaust housing is part of the manifold. you cant retro fit it. i would suggest buying a $100 manifold off of ebay and buying a 16g turbo charger off of craigslist. mostly because the 2.0t fsi manifold is a different bolt pattern than your aba head. im in the proccess of making steel manifolds right now, but its for a rv engine which has the same bolt pattern as a 2.0, but made to fit with the counterflow intake.


----------



## Turtle32 (Jul 22, 2010)

i looked up da 16g turbo thats from mitsubishi ?right?.........and what kind of exhaust manifold shud i be lookig for?


----------

